

Hacker News meetup in San Francisco (Wed Apr 22nd 6:00pm Revolution Cafe) - abarrera
http://upcoming.yahoo.com/event/2464397/?ps=6

======
aristus
Cool! I'll be there. There is also the OHH at Mission Creek Cafe from 8am to
6pm every Wednesday. <http://www.archivd.com/open-hacker-house>

------
aboodman
<3 Revolution Cafe. Last time I tried to go to one of these, I didn't know who
anyone was and if they were for the meetup. I know it's corny, but should
there be a designated meeting color? Orange?

~~~
blackguardx
Next time, just walk up to people and introduce yourself. Why wear a color
when the point of the event is to meet people? Would you really feel that bad
if your introduced yourself to someone who wasn't a "hacker?"

I know if feels awkward at first, but talking to strangers gets easier over
time.

------
jasonlbaptiste
Glad to see some of the meetups are extending to SF as well as down in the
Valley. iamelgringos hacker and founder meetups are pretty damn legit though.

Good luck bros.

------
abarrera
Last time I wrote a very rudimentary sign so that anyone could identify us. I
don't have access to a printer now but if someone wants to print a sign it
would be great.

Last time we just introduced ourselves, I'm with @blackguardx, it's more fun
to just introduce yourself, you might even meet someone new that's not from
the meetup hehe

------
RichardPrice
Sounds great, thanks for organizing it!

------
brendano
great place

